# New show in Leicester!!!!!!



## flatley05 (May 27, 2011)

Hi guys we are trying to set up a new show in the Leicester area towards the end of the year. We believe there is far to little going on in the midlands area and are looking to add another event for everyone to attend and enjoy.

The event would be for showing/Selling Inverts, reps and any other Creepy crawlies! We are looking for interest at the moment to have stalls. 

Any positive information would be much appreciated, please don't send criticism as trying to organise such an event is tasking enough.

Please either reply to this thread or contact Ian Jordan by email at [email protected]

Please get in touch as we need all the help and support we can get and lets add another event to the calender. :2thumb:

Regards 

Chris Flatley
[email protected]
07825912642


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

good idea hope this works out :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Lost count of the number of gunners posting on here that they are organising a show only to evapourate into the ether whence they realise how much time and effort is required.


----------



## flatley05 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Austin for not reading the thread and leaving ur supportive message!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Please dont be dismissive of Austin he knows what he is talking about.You only have to look on here every few months and you see these threads,never to be heard of again.

Good luck ,especially in the current climate but its not something to be done lightly.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Tell you wot Leicester is probably a great location to hold as it is very central and one i would be interested in supporting if it went ahead and was organised properly.


----------



## flatley05 (May 27, 2011)

I am fully aware of the requirements for such an event and the long time consuming process it will take to make it happen. All I asked was for people not to put negative posts on further wasting my free time reading them, whilst i could be continuing to write to the council to try and make this happen but there always has to be one!!!!! As I can see Austin is a respected member on rfuk and i would be very happy for some helpful advise, but no need to dismiss my post entirely. Austin quite clearly can reply for himself so dont need the two of you trying to make our job any harder. I am quite happy to talk to you both and would appreciate some input but please help not hinder us! Dont know if you have both read the article from the APA so there may soon be no shows/sales!!!


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

You may well be aware of the time consuming process, but have you thought about looking into the problems you will encounter along the way so that you can give that some thought before you start being cynical about people who have trod the path before you?

Just as a very beginning of a list to start you off:


Contact IHS and discuss tactics anti's have used over the years to stop shows going ahead, and then research how you may need to work to get round this - often at the very last minute - including the cost of legal representation.
Contact FBH for similar
Consider potential venue's and discover prices before going any further and do a risk benefits assessment to see if it is viable
Prepare a lever arch folder with examples and arguments anti's have used everywhere else and all legal and creditable information you can find to refute the trash the anti's will soon start to throw at the venue, so as to prepare them for some of this ahead of time
Organise as many volunteers and arrange well ahead of time the work they are all definately going to do before you actually start - then double this number as everyday life tends to get in peoples way even when they have the best of intentions
And finally - don't do the anti's job for them by replicating their bullsh%te as you have in your final sentence.

Best of luck - and I DO MEAN that in a positive way! ...... J


----------



## muyu0604 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Austin for not reading the thread and leaving ur supportive message!!


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Austin Allegro said:


> Lost count of the number of gunners posting on here that they are organising a show only to evapourate into the ether whence they realise how much time and effort is required.


maybe that because people don't support them as you know i wanted to hold one down my way but ,yourself and others that run other shows local to me shoot me down just like you just did to this guy, why not help give information to them as you already have a show running , or is it you just want your show to be the only one out there


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Good luck and well done for trying to get this wonderful hobby out to more people


----------

